# Interesting article on Saving Chistmas by A.C. Gilbert



## sliderule01 (Dec 3, 2016)

http://mentalfloss.com/article/89161/ac-gilbert-toymaker-who-actually-saved-christmas

How A.C. Gilbert saved Christmas


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Interesting article. Thanks.


----------

